# Looking to buy in Algarve, advice wanted



## Phil

We've been to the Algarve several times and would like to buy a property for our own use and POSSIBLY to rent out.

There are a lot of developers/agents offering properties. Can anyone who has already bought advise us of good (or bad) estate agents in the Albufeira region please? 

Thanks

Phil


----------



## jono

Hi Phil. Consider all estate agents as S/H car salesmen . Essential is a good lawyer, for that go to the Embassy for advice, or by friendly recomendation.
Do not sign up to anything unless you have been satisfied by your legal adviser that all documentation is correct, and if possible, read up from books specialising on Portuguese property law to benefit yourself, for even the lawyers make errors. If your lawyer has a Doctorate in fiscal law, so much the better. Tread carefully & good luck.


----------



## southpark

I bought in the East Algarve Phil, much cheaper and good rental potential as the East side is now becoming more popular. I bought one apartment in Olhao and another in Tavira. Tha Agent was RENTABILIZAR in Olhao and I cannot heap enough praise on Claudio Silva, one of the partners there. He was extraordinarily helpful in virtually every phase of the operation. The company has a very good website which displays all their properties in english.
You might find it worth a visit. Also, the cost of living in the East is significantly lower than in the West, mostly because of the tourist honeypot!


----------



## Phil

I'll check it out thanks very much for your help


----------



## Phil

thanks for the advice, i will definately use that advice once i find a property


----------



## scutty

good answer phil (once you find a property,)
admittedly we have a real estate co,differance being lived here 18 years 16 being publican.Need any serious sound advise PM me only to glad too help or advise, where,what usage,for you good luck & hope you have find & live your dream.dave
[email protected]


----------



## lee wilson

*Advice offered*



Phil said:


> We've been to the Algarve several times and would like to buy a property for our own use and POSSIBLY to rent out.
> 
> There are a lot of developers/agents offering properties. Can anyone who has already bought advise us of good (or bad) estate agents in the Albufeira region please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,

I bought 2 apartments last year and rent them out successfully, I deal with a very good agent and bought direct from the developer.
so could offer an introduction if your interested.

do let me no 

The developer who I purchased from is no marketing a 12 apartment block in a brand new condiminium in Albufeira with pools garage parking & storage 10 mins from the main strip (right next to my apartment block.
look forward to hearing from you.
if you would like to pusue.

Regards Lee Wilson


----------



## seo

Hi Phil. If you are looking to buy in Eastern Algarve I can recommend Michael Julian. They are fully licensed and have been in Tavira for over 20 years. Look for them on the web by searching for "michael julian".


----------



## lee wilson

Hi Phil.
I am selling two apartments in Albufiera, as I want to move to Burgau in the Algarve.
I have decided to relocate, I want a quick sell as I am trying to move to fit in with School terms etc.
Both Apartments are T1 + 1 which is 1 large 1 small study beroom, pool parking storage balconies, eat in kitchen lounge/diner very spacious would take a reasonable offer on one or both.
If you want to call me for more details and I can arrange viewings etc and email pics.

Regards Lee
0208 299 1007
0793 2404076


----------



## Bainisteoir

Hello I provide a service for e-pats looking for good reputable agents out here as well as finding private sales to cut out the 5% plus agents fees. I find the property for my clients before they arrive out with a personal no sales pitch touch. The best area for rentals by the way is Vale do lobo and Quinta do lago no-matter what you may be told. It is more expensive but the returns are well worth it. Plus its the best place to come on holiday...ask Stephen Gerard, Michael owen, Gareth Southgate, Alan Shearer etc. Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## Mamacats

We have just recently found a lovely apartment in the Vilamoura area of Algrave with plans on using it as a second home and rental.........
So we will be learning right along with you, try this forum; Lay My Hat
It is great!

Diane of Diane's Pride
Ragdoll Breeder
Diane's Pride
Sea Breeze Studio


----------

